
Google to newspapers: Put up or shut up - Shakescode
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/google-newspapers.html
======
rg123
It's funny that newspapers think search engines are the problem. The real
problem, it seem to me, is that most stories of any value that I find in a
Newspaper are AP wire stories - and regardless of which Newspaper or other
source I go to, those stories are exactly the same. It greatly reduces my
motivation to buy any newspaper as long as even one of those with AP wire
stories (or any other AP story source) is free somewhere on the net. I worry
about how good investigative journalism can be maintained, so am not
celebrating this - but the days when so many newspapers could profit from the
exact same content are over. Maybe newspapers with large enough local markets
for non-AP local stories can provide enough value there to keep themselves
afloat - but there are increasing alternative sources of local information,
too.

